# "Planet of the Apes" spaceship-o-rama!



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I’m a big fan of this particular subject, and thanks to Drew Huffman of Crow’s Nest models and Jim Key of Custom Replicas I’ve finally got my hands on not one but THREE incredibly well designed & molded versions of the spaceship from Planet of the Apes (that’s right… I STILL refuse to call it the Icarus).

First up is the “paperweight version” of the ship which comes with a translucent “water” base and full-body waterslide decals. Paint masks, courtesy of Aztek Dummy, are also included. The ship itself is just one piece, very accurate and crisply, flawlessly cast…











The hull slides into its water base nose-first from beneath. The effect of being able to see the “submerged” aft section really help sells the sinking effect. 











My original plan had been to toss the decals in favor of my own paint-&-weathering job, but just for fun I decided to give the decals a shot (thinking they’d be easy enough to remove if I didn’t like the effect – which I didn’t think I would). 

Man, am I glad I didn’t toss the decals. The decals look GREAT! Photos truly do not do justice to the finished, decal-skned model. The only “custom” addition I made was a pair of widows trimmed from a scrap of green-tinted mylar, sprayed from the outside with a spattering of “re-entry brown” acrylic.

A little scenic effect “diorama water” helped blend the small seam between ship and sea…




















A top-coating of Future was buffed out with Micro-Mesh abrasives for a super smooth and blemish-free surface. 

A simple little kit perhaps, but the extreme accuracy and clever engineering even impressed the Apes’ ship’s original designer, Bill Creber (I gave the model to Bill as a Christmas gift)...









In addition to the paperweight, I also got both of Drew’s larger “Apes” ship kits (the full POTA version as well as the “Escape” version), and will be posting build pix here.

But first I have to build myself another paperweight…


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work sir! I am looking forward to starting a couple of Apes Build threads myself!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing work, Rob! I agree with your point about the water base, it really looks better that way. It is also nice to see your Christmas gift giving.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*water effect*

you water simulation look almost real, like exhaust smoke and animal hair its a make or break thing.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yay! Thanks for posting pics Rob!

The paperweights are in stock at Starship Modeler
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2602/1144-pota-icarus-vignette.cfm

Happy New year Folks!
Drew


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Rob, Thanks for posting these. POTA Spaceship has always been one of my favorite subjects also. In time, I hope to get Drew's POTA and Escape versions. These are incredibly designed and executed kits. A dream come true! Looking forward to more pics.
Phil Lublin


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work on that, Rob! Can't wait to see the others. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...and now the full ships are up at Starship Modeler... note he only has two Full POTA Icarus kits... and those last two for about 10 days... more on way to me from Jim Key.
http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/category/214/crows-nest-models.cfm


----------

